# Parkside Orchids



## ehanes7612 (May 6, 2015)

Anyone else having issues with Parkside?..tried ordering a 2nd time and they kept moving up shipment date and forgetting. They seem to have terrible communication...and the first order I got from them a couple months ago had an ant infestation in both plants..luckily I saw it in time and repotted.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 6, 2015)

I haven't dealt with them since John and Tom sold out to them. I think since then there was some type of fighting among the two new owners, but don't quote me on that. Last year I was going to make a trip out there for their Thanksgiving sale. I e-mailed a couple of times and got no response. I called during business hours and got an answering machine. After many attempts I got an e-mail back. I asked them about size and cross of a particular species and they never got back to me. I just gave up. I understand John and Tom have absolutely nothing to do with it any longer and currently have their home on the market in order to move to their second home in Florida.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2015)

They do run POD now: http://www.paphiopedilumsofdistinction.com


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2015)

That's a shame i was looking at some stuff on Parkside. I may hold of on that now.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 8, 2015)

I have not mail-ordered from them, but I have picked up plants from them at shows.
The current owner, Kirsten (I think that's her name) said that her business partner was slacking off and stealing plants out of the greenhouse. 

With that said, everything I bought from them has been bug free and very healthy. So I have a very positive image of them. 

Any greenhouses will have bugs, and at least ants do not eat orchids. At least I don't think they harm plants the way scales or mealy bugs do.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2015)

Hmmm, someone deleted my post.


----------



## troy (May 8, 2015)

I have gotten plants from there for a while and I have gotten some good plants, a wossner kolorand that I have just bloomed, a very large paph moustache, a shin yi surprise that is currently going into bloom, I have received 2 questionable plants in the years I have been ordering from them 1 had pesticide burns, but is growing like a weed, the other I think has not so good blooms, nonetheless is growing very well


----------



## tnyr5 (May 8, 2015)

troy said:


> a wossner kolorand that I have just bloomed



I DEMAND PICTURES!!!!!:viking:


----------



## troy (May 9, 2015)

Here's wossner kolorand ooening


----------



## troy (May 9, 2015)

Problems with tapatalk


----------



## troy (May 9, 2015)

I give up using tapatalk, sorry guys anyways I have a huge 6 growth healthy plant with 6 blooms 3 are open


----------



## tnyr5 (May 9, 2015)

:viking::viking::viking::viking:....did you not see the viking emoji???:viking::viking::viking::viking:


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2015)

I did not take my wallet out the last time I was there.


----------



## Ray (May 9, 2015)

A Hawaiian vendor, knowing I was close to Parkside, asked if I "knew what was going on", as they, and apparently others, were having issues getting invoices paid. It's a shame.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

They have downsized but still have decent product. They were at SEPOS.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

Clark said:


> I did not take my wallet out the last time I was there.



May I ask why?


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2015)

Not enough water for me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 9, 2015)

?
I don't understand.


----------



## Heather (May 9, 2015)

Anyone know if John and Tom are still doing Paphs of Distinction? They had me set up a vendor forum a year ago, and I heard from them last auction (though that never panned out) but not this year...


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> ?
> I don't understand.



Clark must have been looking for a bottle of poland spring rather than plants oke:


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2015)

I was there same time and wanted to reach for a hose... Things looked very dry and the humidity was quite low except for the house with a fan pad cooler (putting out humidity)
That was summer I think, and they are nice enough so hopefully things have improved since then


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2015)

Heather said:


> Anyone know if John and Tom are still doing Paphs of Distinction? They had me set up a vendor forum a year ago, and I heard from them last auction (though that never panned out) but not this year...



As far as I know they still do POD. John was at the Paph Forum this past February selling plants. (Greg was there also helping)

www.paphiopedilumsofdistinction.com


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 9, 2015)

Heather, I saw the two of them about a month ago. Yes, they are still POD, but I assume very busy.As I said earlier, they are trying to sell their house and getting ready for a move to Florida within a month.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

John was at SEPOS; and yes, and true.


----------



## Bobyoe (May 13, 2015)

I was amazed and disappointed when I was there last week.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

